# Last Minute Maneuvers going on?



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, it's 3:20. Someone must be sticking their nose in.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

the judges making the announcement stuck in traffic


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Since when did Egypt do anything on time?

Egypt time > GMT + 2 by at least 2 hours


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

State TV said it would start 30 minutes late (ISA)


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

aykalam said:


> the judges making the announcement stuck in traffic


And you would know that how?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> And you would know that how?


I have a crystal ball


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

PEC judges in the building


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

The vote counters obviously went to national schools.

TONS of discrepancies.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> The vote counters obviously went to national schools.
> 
> TONS of discrepancies.



Surprise Surprise....


----------

